# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Perú se prepara para asistir a ferias de productos naturales y orgánicos en Estados Unidos y Canadá

## Bruno Cillóniz

Dado el creciente éxito de las presentaciones de los productos orgánicos y naturales peruanos en diversas ferias especializadas del mundo, el Comité de Comercio Exterior (X.Com) de la Cámara de Comercio de Lima, está convocando para el próximo año la asistencia masiva de empresas de productos naturales, alimentos, y cosméticos naturales a las principales ferias de productos orgánicos y naturales en los Estados Unidos y Canadá.  La primera a realizarse es la Natural Products Expo West que se desarrollará en Anaheim, California, Estados Unidos del 12 al 14 de marzo, a la cual asistirán empresas productoras y comercializadoras de productos naturales, farmacias. Supermercados, tiendas de regalos, compradores de alimentos para restaurantes, escuelas y hoteles, tiendas por departamento, brokers, importadores, exportadores, intermediarios y distribuidores. Asimismo centros de fitness y gimnasios, tiendas gourmet, boutiques especializadas profesionales de salud alternativa y terapeutas, compradores de catálogos del pedido por correo, proveedores de alimentos para mascotas, etc.   Tanto la Natural Expo West como su gemela la Natural Products Expo East, que se realizará en Boston del 14 al 16 de octubre del 2010 son citas obligadas del sector de productos naturales y orgánicos para actualizarse, contactarse y consolidar negocios anualmente.   En la Natural Products Expo West se espera la asistencia de unos 52 mil visitantes y unos 3 mil expositores los que podrán observar la amplia variedad de productos peruanos de los rubros: 1) Nutracéuticos: Suplementos alimenticios; 2) Cosmetología Natural: Shampoos elaborados a base de sacha inchi, lechuga y concha de nácar; 3) Granos Andinos: Quinua, quiwicha, ajonjolí y cañihua; y 4) Alimentos compuestos por aguaymanto y banano orgánico; café, cocoa y derivados.  El año 2009, un total de nueve empresas peruanas vendieron más de 7 millones de dólares en esos productos en estas ferias.  Para el año 2010 Se esta contando con el apoyo de las oficinas comerciales en Miami, New York y Washington para realizar una exhaustiva promoción previa entre los compradores especializados, a través de medios y revistas especializadas y así contar con mayor concurrencia en la Feria.   Otra de las importantes ferias a desarrollarse en el 2010 será la SIAL Canadá en la ciudad de Montreal, del 22 al 23 de abril, evento de todo el sector Alimentos donde el Perú asistirá por primera y en el que las empresas peruanas podrán aprovechar las ventajas del TLC con Canadá.  Otra de las ferias de alimentos para el próximo año en Estados Unidos será la Private Label (PLMA) a desarrollarse en Chicago del 14 al 16 de noviembre Con más de 2.000 módulos de exhibición. La exhibición se realizará en el Chicago Rosemont Convention Center, con asistencia de expositores procedentes de más de 35 países. Las categorías de productos incluyen los alimentos frescos, congelados y refrigerados, bebidas, aperitivos, alimentos e ingredientes de todo tipo.  Estados Unidos es para el Perú su principal mercado de productos naturales y orgánicos con aproximadamente US$ 54.48 millones, que representan el 34% de las exportaciones en este rubro, seguido por Alemania con un 30% de cuota de mercado.  En el año 2009 el crecimiento promedio de las exportaciones de productos orgánicos fue de 14%, siendo los de mayor nivel de exportaciones el banano (21.42%), cacao (9.56%), algodón (3.90 %) y mango (1.38 %) respectivamente.   Asimismo, es importante mencionar, que se ha podido llegar a la feria gracias al apoyo conjunto del Comité de Comercio Exterior de la CCL y el auspicio de Neptunia.    *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org (29/12/09)*  Temas similares: La Paradoja de la industria de alimentos en Estados Unidos y en el Perú Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar flores frescas de Estados Unidos Artículo: 25 expositores mostrarán productos naturales y orgánicos en Perú Natura 2011 Prensa chilena destaca que el Perú se prepara para expandir su palta Hass a Estados Unidos El Perú estará presente en feria de productos naturales y orgánicos en EE.UU.

----------


## ruben77

Interesante inciativa de la camara de Comercio de Lima. Ojala ampliara la participacion a otros elementos de la produccion organica: consultores, investigadores e instituciones educativas

----------


## Erik Castillo

Que pena que recien me entero de esto, yo tube la oportunidad de asistir tambien en TX a una feria parecida donde agricultores ofrecian sus productos a muchas personas entre ellas extrangeros de paises como alemania y otros. Los cuales eran principales compradores o importadores de ciertos cultivos producidos en USA 
Espero poder recibir mas informacion de esto, ojala Bruno nos pueda ayudar. 
Saludos

----------

